# Dasher OEM height springs



## dawein (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello,

I haven't posted in several years, I may be double posting so please excuse. I'm looking for OEM height springs for my '80 Dasher. Anyone know what springs may cross-reference that are still available?

Thanks!


----------

